# Blue ray for 360



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that blueray has one the day do you think microsoft will bring out a blueray player for the 360.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Cant see it happening myself. That would mean Bill Gates admitting he'd got it wrong with the HD DVD.
Buy yourself a PS3, you wont regret it


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

hd drives are 20 quid in gamestation. as for blu ray for 360, end of august is the rumour.


----------

